# Applewood



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I am a big time meat smoker from salmon to pork and chicken and beef. Love that hickory flavor along with Applewood and mesquite. Yesterday I smoked some chicken thighs over Applewood and had a big chunk left over so thinking it
may have some possibilities for a cane topper I tossed it into my morgue. Today I started working it. Man! This stuff is hard! Trimming it down was a chore, Sanding it was another chore. 
It does appear to have some nice graining so we will see how it comes out.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Having made a few sticks out of apple, I fully agree. Tough stuff. But the end result can be well worth the effort.


----------

